# A good catalog/website with really good prices.



## NOWHINING

I will have to check into that.


----------



## battygirl

Thanks for the site Halloween Lady, that site is amazing!!


----------



## ter_ran

Thanks for the link! Too bad the "Wand Spark Fence" is out of stock...


----------



## blackfog

Thanks for posting this Halloween Lady! The prices are really good.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE

Good add for my fav's! Thanks!


----------



## peeweepinson

Love the prices but the shipping is high


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor

Thanks halloween Lady! I just found the costume I wanted on there for $10 less than any other site.


----------



## triplej2002

Thanks so much for posting this link! 
I am wondering if I can get some other peoples' opinions about something. On this site they have some Chromadepth glasses and I'm not sure if they're charging .73 per pair or for a pack of 50. Can anyone look at that and tell me what you think? I tried calling, but didn't get an answer. 
73 cents for 50 pairs seems too good to be true, but if that's the case, I'm in! Thanks in advance for your help!

Here is the link: http://www.world-costume.com/p8718/GLASSES-3D-1-PACK-=-50-PIECES/product_info.html


----------



## mommyto3

This site is great and I think the prices seem pretty good too. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Halloween 2012

I ordered some stuff from them on Friday the 13th, suppose to be here tomorrow. Shipping for 3 items was 13, dont see how thats considered high, I ordered the spewing corpse fogger, a zombie mask, and the skeleton torso. Seems like reasonable shipping to me.


----------



## RedSonja

great site! thanks for posting!


----------



## halloween71

Halloween2012 said:


> I ordered some stuff from them on Friday the 13th, suppose to be here tomorrow. Shipping for 3 items was 13, dont see how thats considered high, I ordered the spewing corpse fogger, a zombie mask, and the skeleton torso. Seems like reasonable shipping to me.


Very cheap shipping off to check them out!!!


----------



## halloween71

I found a skull fogger on the site I want.out of stock right now.


----------



## peeweepinson

The shipping seemed unreasonable to me when I went to order a leg prop for $5.99 and the shipping was $13. Guess I would need to order more to get more bang for my buck.


----------



## halloween71

$13 may be there lowest shipping rate.
I got charged that just for the corpse from halloween asylum-i still thought it was good shipping.
Shipping is a huge deal breaker for me.


----------



## Halloween 2012

same here, theres another post about the spewing corpse fogger about the actual weight of the thing being very light......hey halloweenexpress.com 41 bucks for shipping just on this REALLY!!!



EDIT: halloween express is showing FREE shipping on this again for $52 shipped. Get em while you can. WTF Free one day then 41 bucks then FREE again!


----------



## Halloween 2012

I actually just emailed them to let them know they lost a sale because of the on again off again high shipping charges associated with that item and that I purchased elsewhere. I NEVER write emails like that but thought they should be made aware of this situation.


----------



## GhoulInGlitz

Great website!

They have the Perfect strom lighting effect, does anyone one know if this is a good product? Also how do I hook up the light to it?

Thanks here is the address.

http://www.world-costume.com/p7258/PERFECT-STORM/product_info.html


----------



## Screaming Demons

triplej2002 said:


> Thanks so much for posting this link!
> I am wondering if I can get some other peoples' opinions about something. On this site they have some Chromadepth glasses and I'm not sure if they're charging .73 per pair or for a pack of 50. Can anyone look at that and tell me what you think? I tried calling, but didn't get an answer.
> 73 cents for 50 pairs seems too good to be true, but if that's the case, I'm in! Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.world-costume.com/p8718/GLASSES-3D-1-PACK-=-50-PIECES/product_info.html


I got almost all the way through checkout and it looks like 50 pair for 73 cents. But I would bet that is a glitch in the listing and you will actually only get one pair.


----------



## triplej2002

Screaming Demons said:


> I got almost all the way through checkout and it looks like 50 pair for 73 cents. But I would bet that is a glitch in the listing and you will actually only get one pair.


I actually wrote them to make sure about this (when it seems too good to be true it probably is) and they wrote back and said it was 50 pairs for 73 cents. So, I ordered those along with a few spiders on Wednesday and yesterday (Friday) they arrived. Fifty pairs of Chromadepth glasses, three 11" spiders and shipping too... all for $7.09. Fast shipping and excellent prices (atleast on select items). I'm very pleased with them. 

And it seems like they base the shipping costs on the weight of your purchase. Everytime I would add an item to my cart it added on the weight of that item and the shipping cost would go up a bit.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I've purchased from them before. They definitely have good prices and they shipped really fast.


----------



## Screaming Demons

triplej2002 said:


> I actually wrote them to make sure about this (when it seems too good to be true it probably is) and they wrote back and said it was 50 pairs for 73 cents. So, I ordered those along with a few spiders on Wednesday and yesterday (Friday) they arrived. Fifty pairs of Chromadepth glasses, three 11" spiders and shipping too... all for $7.09. Fast shipping and excellent prices (atleast on select items). I'm very pleased with them.
> 
> And it seems like they base the shipping costs on the weight of your purchase. Everytime I would add an item to my cart it added on the weight of that item and the shipping cost would go up a bit.


Wow! Do the glasses work OK? Might have to order some of those.


----------



## kprimm

Thanks for the link, they do have some nice stuff and good prices.


----------



## triplej2002

Screaming Demons said:


> Wow! Do the glasses work OK? Might have to order some of those.


Oh yeah, they work great. They are made by American Paper Optics. Their website is 
www.3dglassesonline.com. That brand is the kind I had before and loved them. I was very skeptical myself and figured they would be some cheap kind that would hardly work. Since we're happy with them, I think we're going to go ahead and order an extra few lots at that price. Then I won't have to worry about them getting gone or torn.


----------



## Decorinator

Many thanks to The Halloween Lady for the heads up on this website - one I had never seen before! Really remarkable prices, even including the shipping costs, and a very interesting variety of merchandise, too.

The Banshee wig I'd been planning to get at Spirit was half the cost ($7.48), and some cool creepy elbow length green gloves with long fingers (which I've never seen anywhere else) were only $3.19. They are going to make a great addition to my witch costume this year. I threw in some witch shoe covers for just over $2.00, and a black vampire cape for my cat, also just over $2.00!

I was still debating on my order (whether I wanted to pay for shipping vs the hassle to hunt it down locally but maybe save a few bucks) when I noticed they had double WOW Windows for $7.80! That sealed the deal - I needed one more pair for my garage, and those are normally $20, and they don't usually get marked down! So now I have a spooky set of Dracula coming my way!

FedEx shipping was just over $10, and I saved more than that on the Windows, let alone the wig and everything else. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## mchrys

This site has some pretty neat stuff. Has anyone placed an order with them yet? Just curious about their service.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Yes, I placed an order with them on Friday the 13th, and my items arrived the following Thursday. 
No problems. I recommend them. 



mchrys said:


> This site has some pretty neat stuff. Has anyone placed an order with them yet? Just curious about their service.


----------



## magicmatt

The prices there are really good. They even have some of the supplies I use in my magic shows.

Shipping seems a bit high, but if you are buying enough stuff, I am sure it will be better.


----------



## Junit

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Screaming Demons

Looks like they are sold out of the 3D glasses. I should have grabbed some the other day.


----------

